# Tanıyamadım seni



## FlyingBird

İ speaked with one user in online chat. And he said 'tanıyamadım seni'

İ know 'tanıyamadım' mean 'i couldn't recognize you'


Tanımak=to know/to recognize
tanımamak=to not recognize / to not know
Tanıyabilmek=to can to recognize
Tanıyamamak=not to can to recognize

Tanıyamadım=İ couldn't recognize

Okay i understood what it mean so don't need for further explanations. But why he didn't simply said 'tanımıyorum seni'?
Why he said 'i couldn't recognize you'? Cause when he said that he still didn't know who i am.

İt sound very weird to me.


----------



## Niyeneden

Tanıyamadım= Not recognizing someone you knew. Probably you forgot that person because of time. You can use it in a sentence like that to show that you surprised, *"Aa sen miydin? Tanıyamadım."*
Tanımıyorum seni= Literally I don't know you. Probably you've never seen that person before.


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> Okay i understood what it mean so don't need for further explanations. But why he didn't simply said 'tanımıyorum seni'?
> Why he said 'i couldn't recognize you'? *Cause when he said that he still didn't know who i am.*
> 
> İt sound very weird to me.


Please check what i said in red, cause that guy meet me never before and he didn't know who i am but still he said 'tanıyamadım'


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> Please check what i said in red, cause that guy meet me never before and he didn't know who i am but still he said 'tanıyamadım'



He probably said it like that because he thought that he might have actually met you in the past.


----------



## Niyeneden

ancalimon said:


> He probably said it like that because he thought that he might have actually met you in the past.


I don't think that's the case. Probably he just used it wrong. People don't pay much attention to their daily conversations.


----------



## ancalimon

Niyeneden said:


> I don't think that's the case. Probably he just used it wrong. People don't pay much attention to their daily conversations.



I was talking about the difference between tanıyamadım and tanımıyorum. I can not know whether our subject here made a mistake speaking Turkish or not.


----------



## Rallino

"Tanıyamadım" sounds totally correct to me.
The guy simply didn't want to say "Sen kimsin?" _Who are you?_ - which would come out as rude. So what he said can be translated as _Sorry, I couldn't recognize you__?_


----------



## Reverence

You were probably too informal with him for a stranger and he apparently thought he was supposed to know you. "Tanıyamadım seni/sizi" is a common reaction when the person thinks he's supposed to know who you are but doesn't.


----------

